# Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln



## Borgon (26. Mai 2004)

*Ich möchte mir am Samstag ´ne Spule sinkende Schnur 0,16 zum "Matchen" zulegen.Welche ist da besonders empfehlenswert?Tubertini Navy Blue-ist die gut ;+ ,Tubertini Gorilla-gibt´s die auch als sinkende ;+ ,oder gibt es noch bessere Alternativen?Danke #6*


----------



## RENEHH20 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

@borgon#h 

Hi da ich auch leidenschaftlicher Matchangler bin, kann ich dir die ;Cortest Super Match ; von Cormoran empfehlen. Ich habe sie mir als 0,14mm geholt und bin voll zu frieden.

*Angeln ist die Macht und möge die Macht mit euch sein*

*Rene*


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

Ich kenne die Platil Match und die Tubertini UC-6
Bin mit beiden voll zufrieden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## The_Duke (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*



			
				RENEHH20 schrieb:
			
		

> @borgon#h
> 
> Hi da ich auch leidenschaftlicher Matchangler bin, kann ich dir die ;Cortest Super Match ; von Cormoran empfehlen. Ich habe sie mir als 0,14mm geholt und bin voll zu frieden.



Ich fische seit etwa 8 Jahren ausschließlich die Cortest Super Match auf meiner Matchrute und werde so lange tun, bis es die Schnur nicht mehr gibt 
Viele sagen, daß sie zu viel Dehnung hat und ein "Gummischlauch" sei...Blödsinn! Ich fische sie allerdings in Stärke 0,16mm


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

Triana Sinking Black ist ne supertolle schnur, sehr hohe Knotenfestigkeit und man erreicht super wurweiten, sehr geschmeidig ist sie auch noch...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## hardliner (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

Die Black Sinking ist echt Super. Nicht gerade günstig, ich bezahl 7,60 Euronen für 150 Meter 0,14er. Die hat übrigens (lt. Hersteller) 2300g Tragkraft.


----------



## rave-master15 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

Also ich bin ganz neu in der "Stippzene".
Ich Fische mit 0,12er meint ihr das ist zu wenig.

Warum muss die Schnur unbedingt sinken???? Der köder zieht doch alles nach unten?oder?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

Die schnurstärke kommt auf die Zielfische an.

Und bei der Sinkenden Schnur an der Matchrute gehts darum, dass die schnur zwischen Pose und Rute schnell untergeht, und sich so nicht mehr in der Wind und Strömungsanfälligen Wasseroberfläche befindet.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Borgon (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

Alles klar,schreib ich mir mal alles auf und dann ´schaun wa ma #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

@rave- master 15: Der köder und das blei ziehen alles nach unten, das ist klar. aber bei der sinkenden Schnur geht es darum, das stück Schnur zwischen Pose und Rutenspitze unter Wasser zu kriegen, um Schnurbögen zu vermeiden, dann klappt das anschlagen besser!
KOF!!!


----------



## stifi (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

Hi, ich fische die Krepton. Eine sehr gute und zuverlässige Schnur.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Angler505 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

Hallo Leute,
ich nutze die DUAL Band von Maver ab der Stärke 0,16 darunter ide UC6 von Tubertini.
Doch glaube ich das man seine sinkende Schnur immer behandeln muß um Sie zu optimieren. So gibt Tub schon ein mit Flüssigkeit getränktes Tuch mit um die Schnur entgültig zu entfetten ( damit Sie besser sinkt ) ein wenig Spülmittel ist aber auch bei den meisten Schüren ausreichend.
Der Vorteil der Dual ist das Sie eine echte duale Schnur ( harter Kern-weiche Ummantelung ) ist. Wenn man sich die Tragkraft bei der 0,14 von 2,8kg linear sowie zirka 2,3kg am Konten anschaut dann sieht man Ihre Vorzüge.
Der Preis für eine 600m Spule in der kleinsten Stärke liegt um 14EUR bei der 150m Spule um 5EUR.
mfg
Friedel


----------



## banan (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

@borgon
Hallo Borgon,Ich würde dir raten deine Schnur mit Spülmittel zu behandeln,dann sinkt sie besser als jede käufliche.Solltest du später wieder schwimmende Schnur benötigen,fette sie einfach wieder mit Schnurfett ein.Klappt super und spart die Rollenwechsel


----------



## Ansgar (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sinkende Schnur zum Matchangeln*

Trabucco hat auch ne spezielle sinkende Matchschnur im Programm in den Staerken 0.16 und 0.18. Ist auch nicht schlecht...

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------

